# Captain Nguyen Quy An and his story



## Dimlee (Dec 23, 2020)

One episode of 2+ hours conversation which can be found on the same channel.
Warriors of the fallen Republic... I wish we have more interviews with them.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

